# to flake sunflower seeds



## LoraLanguage

Καλησπέρα!
Πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά «to flake sunflower seeds»; Ποιο είναι το πιο κατάλληλο ρήμα: απολεπίδω ή ξεφλουδίζω ηλιόσποροι ή ίσως κάποιο άλλο ρήμα;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Do you mean "to *peel* sunflower seeds"? (I am not sure whether I understand "to flake".)


----------



## LoraLanguage

διαφορετικός said:


> Do you mean "to *peel* sunflower seeds"? (I am not sure whether I understand "to flake".)


To be honest I don't know which verb I should use. I just saw it written in this way in Internet and because of that I thought it's correct...
But yes, I mean exactly this: to peel sunflower seeds.


----------



## διαφορετικός

My dictionary translates it ("to peel") as "ξεφλουδίζω".


----------



## LoraLanguage

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια! Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι <<ξεφλουδίζω>> είναι σωστό. Το είδα γραμμένο με αυτόν τον τρόπο σε πολλά μέρη στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## velisarius

I think you may use either _ξεφλουδίζω _or (more colloquially?) _καθαρίζω _for these seeds, and also for peeling fruit or vegetables.


----------



## LoraLanguage

velisarius said:


> I think you may use either _ξεφλουδίζω _or (more colloquially?) _καθαρίζω _for these seeds, and also for peeling fruit or vegetables.


Thanks!


----------



## Perseas

A friend of mine told me about the verb «αποφλοιώνω». It's anyway more formal than «ξεφλουδίζω».


----------



## LoraLanguage

Perseas said:


> A friend of mine told me about the verb «αποφλοιώνω». It's anyway more formal than «ξεφλουδίζω».


I didn't know about it! Thank you very much!


----------

